# Autobild Details Future Audi Models with Plenty of New Renders



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German automotive magazine Autobild has published their own intel report of new Audi models adn we've just found an English summary over at GermanCarBlog. The report is filled with renders made by our friend Larson and subjects of the report include the Audi Q3 crossover (due 2011), next-generation Audi A3 Sportback (due 2012), Audi Q1 (due 2013), Audi A2 (due 2014), next-generation Q7 (due 2014), next-generation A4 (due 2014) and Audi R5 (due 2014). All due dates listed are as per the Autobild report and GermanCarBlog summary.

* Full Story *


----------

